# Nightly Biz Report on the 'sharing economy''



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Not tons of stuff we didn't already know, but a good watch and validates our needs

http://nbr.com/2015/02/10/insuring-the-sharing-economy/


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

And this is also great info re:USAA

http://www.socialmediatoday.com/content/usaa-uber-and-colorado-embrace-collaborative-economy-0


----------

